# like a virgin ... touched for the very first time...



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright!!! So, here is my firt mac haul, yep. The day my mac addiction started: Wednesday, December 3rd 2008!!! (except the Heirlooms set that i've bought in October but i didn't want to use with non mac products, lol i know i'm a freakkk)


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW!! Welcome to the dark side..LOL


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 7, 2008)

hey congrats on your new collection. This is how it starts, you have one thing from mac and than you want to try something else and it just expands form there trust me. that is how i got sucked into it.  but anywho have fun with your new collection.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, thank you !! i know, mac is beyond addiction, it drives me crazyyyy


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 7, 2008)

ohoh...what a beauty!!! and welcome to this adiction!!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG! What an awesome haul! Enjoy all your fabulous new pretties


----------



## gitts (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy Moly, what a haul!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 7, 2008)

You bought all that at one time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MA helping you must have done a good job, haha


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks!!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_




You bought all that at one time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MA helping you must have done a good job, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they were very nice and the faces they made at Mac pro and Sephora... it was so funny!! But i made my mind while reading all of you on Specktra before purchasing those things... and i want to thank all of you for that!!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 7, 2008)

niceeee your gonna have a blast


----------



## jdechant (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! What a great haul..Yup your definitely hooked!! Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! Awesome haul!! Enjoy.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy Snap! Thats an amazing haul. I'd love to go and be able to haul(haven't in about 5+ months). 

Welcome to the wonderful and expensive world of MAC! Lol.


----------



## AimeeL (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy cow! Now that's one heck of a first time - wish mine had been like that


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats a Holy Cow Haul!! Yep you are officially one of us...God Help you!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

NICE.  Welcome, welcome, welcome.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 7, 2008)

Amazing Haul!!! Have Fun!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you girls!!!!

I was so in a bad mood before i found Specktra and Mac. I mean really, lots of shit happened to me lately and i was soooo depressed and was thinking about really bad things to do... And i found you, you lovely ladies, you are all supporting each others, you are so honest, so dedicated to one cause.
I'm really crying while writing those lines, i know it sounds nerdy, but i don't care. I'm so touched by all of you and thanks to you I want to take care of myself again, i want to feel beautiful again, i'm so moved by you and your positive energy!!!
Thank you so much!
God bless you all!


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 7, 2008)

Making yourself feel beautiful is worth it! You've got a great start to MAC from what I see. Be Beautiful. Be Loved. Be MAC.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh hot damn


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_WOW!! Welcome to the dark side..LOL_

 


so true.
welcome to the darkness.


ps. you will love the HD foundation!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_





You bought all that at one time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MA helping you must have done a good job, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
damn right.. they must have been really happy!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 8, 2008)

great freaking haul!!

Be sure to put a clear coating of nail polish over the mac letters and number on your brushes, they can wear out completely within a month...


----------



## orkira (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice haul for your first.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_so true.
welcome to the darkness.


ps. you will love the HD foundation!!!_

 
Yes, blindpassion, i used it a couple of times and i'm already in love with it, i feel it makes my skin so much healthier, it's pretty much like a skincare, it's so amazing!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_great freaking haul!!

Be sure to put a clear coating of nail polish over the mac letters and number on your brushes, they can wear out completely within a month..._

 
Thank you so much for the tip! I didn't know mac brushes would do that, at those prices, they definitely should improve this! I'm putting clear liquid super glue instead, i find that it stays longer and that it does protect the letters much better!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 8, 2008)

ohhh dang! nice haul!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh man you are in for something now.  You are no longer a virgin.  lol


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Dec 8, 2008)

That is a gorgeous haul. if you don't mind me asking what color is that for the NARS lip gloss.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dat1okrikagirl* 

 
_That is a gorgeous haul. if you don't mind me asking what color is that for the NARS lip gloss._

 
Thank you!

This is the Turkish Delight shade, and it's just gorgeous, i love it!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 8, 2008)

Whew look at all the beautiful goodies!!!! the photo of them is soooo orgasmic!!!!! lol


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Whew look at all the beautiful goodies!!!! the photo of them is soooo orgasmic!!!!! lol_

 
Thank you lol. I can't stop looking at them, how nerdy is that? lol


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 8, 2008)

First thought..HOLY CRAP!!  Second thought...nice haul to start, it's just gonna get better (and bigger) from here


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_First thought..HOLY CRAP!! Second thought...nice haul to start, it's just gonna get better (and bigger) from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah... it's just the start, especially knowing how impulsive and obsessed i could be sometimes (Libra sign lol). Actually, i'm going to pick up more on Wednesday... and i can't wait !!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 8, 2008)

wow awsome haul.. i love ur new stuff


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_WOW!! Welcome to the dark side..LOL_

 
Ditto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your haul!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 8, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow awesome haul! I really want to try the HD foundation!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dimpleyy* 

 
_Wow awesome haul! I really want to try the HD foundation!_

 

Its so great you definitely should!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG - awesome haul!!!! Now go play with your pretties and enjoy ~


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 9, 2008)

wooooooooow !!!

could my mouth open up any wider
lol am so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love it when i see a huge haul

i hope you enjoy every single thing

and now that the addiction began it won't stop hehehe


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you gals!!! You are soooo sweet!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Its so great you definitely should!_

 
blindpassion is right, you have to try MUFE HD foundation, it's miraculous!


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Now that is impressive.  What a major Haul.

Enjoy it.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome haul! SO much stuff, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun experimenting. As others have said I'm sure this will be the first shopping trip of many for you at MAC.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all !!!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness! What a great haul! As everyone else has said, welcome to the team, lol. MAC is so amazing it'll become an obsession, lol.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for welcoming me!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## JSmart04 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm still a beginner but I can't wait till I can afford all of that


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

nice job!!! you got a lot of stuff for your first time LOL

i did something bad today, spent some more money on MAC products when i have a bill to pay. oops.

thats how bad it can get. just dont do any dumb shit like me and you should be good lol.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_great freaking haul!!

Be sure to put a clear coating of nail polish over the mac letters and number on your brushes, they can wear out completely within a month..._

 
my god i never though of this!  great tip


----------



## christinakate (Dec 13, 2008)

Great haul !
Welcome to your new found obsession  Your gonna love it.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Nice haul._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JSmart04* 

 
_I'm still a beginner but I can't wait till I can afford all of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinakate* 

 
_Great haul !
Welcome to your new found obsession  Your gonna love it._

 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_nice job!!! you got a lot of stuff for your first time LOL

i did something bad today, spent some more money on MAC products when i have a bill to pay. oops.

thats how bad it can get. just dont do any dumb shit like me and you should be good lol._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, so you're that addicted! I'm pretty lucky though, i'm still a student living with my parents, so... no bills to pay, yay!!!


----------

